# Civilian Complaints, do you file them?



## Pheonix (Nov 24, 2011)

I know many of us on here have experienced police harassment and/or brutality. I'm wondering if anyone has ever filed a civilian complaints with Internal Affairs? and if so how was your experience?

I know those files stay with the cop regardless of the outcome of the investigation. I've seen on court TV shows, cops sueing people for filing a bogus complaint against them but in most our cases there's no need to lie cause the police are in the wrong when dealing with us. in the TV cases the cops won cause they had a recording of the traffic stop conversation thus proving the defendant lied. the TV cases were all traffic stops and they are probably less likely to record their conversations with homeless but keep in mind they have the ability to record any conversation they have with you.

I've also heard that these files are taken into consideration every time the cops goes up for a raise or a promotion. if anyone out there can confirm this rumor it would be helpful.


----------



## Earth (Nov 24, 2011)

This is a tough one for me because anytime I had a run in with the law, I deserved what I got comming - and then some...

So, no... I have never even thought of filing a complaint against the law - or anyone for that matter ALTHOUGH now that I think of it, I almost had to do just that - to protect myself - from harrassment / threats I was recieving from an individual I did not know personally, but saw fit to launch an attack against me on someone else's behalf.

As with everything else I've done wrong, I'm sure I deserved something coming back my way - but certainly not that.
(believe me, I'm far from innocent or free from sin...)

Either way, that's in the past, I learned greatly from it, and I am hopeful I can now co-exist peacefully with all on this planet BUT truth be told I am keeping an attourney on call from here on in because I got to protect myself from those who have problems with who I am and what I'm about.... AND I NEVER THOUGHT I WOULD EVER HAVE TO DO THAT!!

Now, those who have legit police brutality cases, go straight to the ACLU and see what they can do!!


----------



## Yell (Nov 24, 2011)

I am actually filing a civil suit against a police officer right now. My experience? Shitty. Mainly because i've gotten a lot of media attention and i hate any kind of attention really. But in my case a deputy inspector pepper sprayed me for standing on a sidewalk. But anything that comes of this, i just want him to be miserable forever.


----------



## Redd Capp (Nov 24, 2011)

They are called 1983 actions and they are filled in Federal Court for the Civil Side...Chapter 13 - Civil Rights § 241 Conspiracy against rights is the crmiminal side and is filed with the FBI in your local Federal Building....Both laws have high hoops to jump through and require you to refile at least twice after being turned down and then appealing before they take your case serously


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Nov 25, 2011)

i like the idea but i feel like id be setting myself up for more harresment


----------



## bicycle (Nov 25, 2011)

I think it depends, if you are an anarchist and do not believe in this system then you are not able to go and file a complaint as you are not concequent and should handle it somehow else.
If you are not an anarchist you could go and file a complaint.
I myself have never filed a complaint but then I also have never been harrased by the cops, even when I was arrested and had to spend a night in jail, no probs at all.
I guess I am lucky


----------



## Pheonix (Nov 25, 2011)

how do anarchist deal with police harassment? other then by letting themselves be victimized, or killing the cop.

I rarely have problems with cops, but I treat them with respect until they disrespect me (my rule for dealing with all humans). more importantly I know ALOT about the laws and about civil liberties. I also know most criminals that get busted, get busted due to their own ignorance (mostly cause no one knows when to shut up)

my friend of mine who will always file a complaint if the cops are in the wrong, never gets harassed anymore. when the cops run your name, not only do they get your criminal record (what you were charged with and what it got plead down to) but they also get a FI report (field interrogation) witch is a summary of every police encounter in your past. my friend's FI report comes back as an extensive list of civilian complaints and IA investigations. the cops usually let my friend go after they run his name and find out he's more trouble then they were looking for.

when the cops bitch at me for panhandling, I state that the first amendment protects my right to ask for change. I continue with stating that if they charge me for panhandling I will file a lawsuit against the city and get the law thrown out so they will no longer be able to harass the other bums who don't know how to fight the system with the system.


----------

